# Fischerei termine



## Killer Hecht (7. März 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine liste von den aktuellen prüfungs terminen von 2009 Im nrw kreiß brilon weiß  irgend einer lergänge und prüfungen in den kreiß bitte auch mit rückmeldung wenn er da selber die prüfung gemacht hat


----------

